# Stupid boot question



## JJR512 (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a pair of the Globe 10" boots (http://globefiresuits.com/footgear/p...peed-lace.aspx). I really wish they had designed it with a built-in side zipper instead of a lace-in zipper. I've never had lace-in zippers before, and to be honest, I'm not sure if I'm getting it right.

The specific problem I'm having is this. Once I lace the zipper to the boot, all the way up, what do I do with the lace ends that are left hanging out? If I don't do anything with them, the lacing starts to get loose. The only thing I've been doing so far is just tying them in a regular shoe knot after putting the boots on and zipping them up. But having to tie the laces kind of defeats the purpose of having a zipper in the first place, doesn't it?

So I'm just looking for ideas...If you've ever had lace-in zippers, how do you lace in the zippers and what do you do with the ends of the laces?

Thanks!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 2, 2010)

don't worry, I will go and google it for you. I am sure there are instructions online, probably even how to videos on you tube.....

Hold on, don;t go anywhere while I look it up for you....
.....
just a  few more seconds....

here you go

http://tinyurl.com/2de2kht

-no need to thank me

L4L


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 2, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> don't worry, I will go and google it for you. I am sure there are instructions online, probably even how to videos on you tube.....
> 
> Hold on, don;t go anywhere while I look it up for you....
> .....
> ...



Wow, it's lucky you were such a jackass about it, or else I might have disregarded that last request.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 2, 2010)

wow, L4L is my new hero, how did you find that site?  it's awesome!!!


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 2, 2010)

DrParasite said:


> wow, L4L is my new hero, how did you find that site?  it's awesome!!!


I believe I can answer that: http://tinyurl.com/2emv687


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 2, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> I believe I can answer that:http://tinyurl.com/2emv687


See that would be funny if I asked a question that could be answered by google (such as what do with the laces), but I don't think I can google his mind to find out who told him about that site.

sorry JJR512, epic fail on your part


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 2, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> Wow, it's lucky you were such a jackass about it, or else I might have disregarded that last request.



I understand your frustration. Learning to tie shoes is hard enough in itself, much less tying zippers into your shoes. Here is a book that may help you.








"Red lace, yellow lace. . . learn to tie your shoe." A set of verses, step-by-step color illustrations, and a model child's shoe with real laces are the components of this charming, instructive package that gently challenges toddlers' hand-eye coordination. The illustrations show a pair of hands and a pair of laces, close up and in detail-and the model shoe gives kids something to practice on.


----------



## EMS49393 (Oct 2, 2010)

What's with the hostility?  Is there some reason people feel they have to be rude to someone asking a question?

It sounds like he knows how to tie them in, and was looking for suggestions from other people about what to do with the end tails.  Maybe he doesn't want to cut them off in the fear they may need a re-adjust.  Instead of offering helpful suggestions, you bash him.  Gotta love the power of people that feel they are better then you.

My current night boots are a side zip Rocky.  My day boots lace up because I don't take them off and frankly they fit better being a slightly smaller size.  I did have lace in zippers in my Magnums many years ago.  I put about a 2 or 3 inch loop at the top of the zipper with a knot before cutting the excess off, giving me plenty of rope to re-adjust them if they loosen up.  The loop should tuck in between the zipper and boot pretty neatly.  

Maybe the forum manager should just close the board, seeing as how nearly every question in life can be googled for an answer.  What's the point of being here?


----------



## Aidey (Oct 2, 2010)

Maybe I'm being immature throwing my hat into this discussion, but OP you did admit in the title it was a stupid question, so why are you surprised you got a smart arse answer?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 2, 2010)

OP, try using zip ties to put the zipper on. That's what  I did with an old pair of boots and they worked much better than the lace did


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 2, 2010)

OP,

I buy a set of thinner laces and after threading them all the way through, I go through the topmost eyelet twice. Then I simply tie a knot in the lace right up against the eyelet on each side, leaving about 3/4 inch sticking out to keep it from coming undone. You can also harden the knot a little with a butane lighter, but be careful. Also, if you even need to remove the zippers, you will have to cut the knot off if you have melted it slightly with the lighter. Just my $0.02. Hope that helps.


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 2, 2010)

DrParasite said:


> See that would be funny if I asked a question that could be answered by google (such as what do with the laces), but I don't think I can google his mind to find out who told him about that site.
> 
> sorry JJR512, epic fail on your part



Your question _could_ be answered by Google. That link showed you that.

Thanks to everyone else who actually helped! Now I just need to decide on _which_ piece of good advice I'm going to go with...


----------



## Harvey (Nov 5, 2010)

So I'm going to assume the zipper is to take your boot off quickly. but why not just untie your boots? I'm new to the EMS field and have been curious about it.  Does it really make that big of a differance? Are there certain situations you need to have zips on your boots?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 5, 2010)

Harvey said:


> So I'm going to assume the zipper is to take your boot off quickly. but why not just untie your boots? I'm new to the EMS field and have been curious about it.  Does it really make that big of a differance? Are there certain situations you need to have zips on your boots?



Zippers are very useful in getting boots on and off quickly. Like if you're on a twenty four and bunker down asleep when you get a call. Zip up boots and shirt and out the door


----------



## Harvey (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you I appreciate the info. Guess ill pick some up then. Just didn't want to spring for something  I didn't really need.


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 15, 2010)

I just wanted to post an update that I've gone with cable ties (aka "zip ties") for now. So far, they seem to be working fine. I think I got one boot a little tighter than I'd like, though. And that's the major disadvantage of plastic ties, they can't be loosened. Oh well, I'll just be more careful next time.

When I was at Home Depot buying the zip ties (bag of 100 for $6, I think), I noticed they also came in steel (real actual metal), as well as a whitish-clear plastic, yellow plastic, and black plastic. I originally was just thinking of black. I thought the steel ones looked interesting, it would certainly add a rugged look to the boots  but I thought they looked slightly too wide for the eyelets and I also didn't think it'd be good for the leather where the edge of the steel band would be directly riding on the leather. I actually almost got the yellow ones, because it matched the yellow trim on my boots (http://www.thefirestore.com/store/product.cfm?pID=6427)...but I decided I'm already flamboyant enough  so I just stuck with black.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Nov 16, 2010)

I just use a nylon lace, tie a double or triple knot, cut the excess off with some shears, and burn the ends to melt the knot so it wont come untied. I have never had an issue doing it this way.


----------

